# Mid-Illinois FT



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Any updates?

Debbie


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I haven't been able to make contact.

Only tidbit I've heard was something about the first series of the Open being a quint with four retired. :wink:


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Had an intermittent cell phone call. Don't know what type setup the Open was but it didn't finish the first series today.

Derby results that I understood . . .
1st ... ???
2nd ... Reesner
3rd ... Tony Despanes
4th ... Ken Mattson

My Dazee got another Greenie.

Debbie


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Qual Results -

1st- Ruff - Ron Ainley 
2nd-Troubles - C. Hines
3rd- Bill - Mark Smith 
4th- Burt - Ron Ainley 
RJ - Cheif - Lydia Fekula
Jams- Gracie - Lydia Fekula 
Raider - Adam Coughlin 

Sorry don't have any more to post as I didn't leave the Qual 

Tom
________
Bmw 3 Series (E36) History


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Tom H. said:


> Qual Results -
> 
> 1st- Ruff - Ron Ainley
> 2nd-Troubles - C. Hines
> ...


Congrats Lydia (3blackdogs). Way to be consistently in the ribbons!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Cheif and Gracie - yeah!!!!


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Oh by the way - Lydia is one of the nicest ladies you will ever meet also - Even is she does shake like a leaf when running Gracie - Sorry Lydia - I couldn't resist - It was nice meeting you saturday and hope that your other halfs am dog did well also - 


Tom H.
________
GREEN CRACK PICTURES


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

There were 29 back in the Am to run the land blind


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

I remeber somone else shaking when they ran there first Field Trail THOMAS HILL was name if i do recall ....Go Figure


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Um Yeah Thanks for the reminder Bill - appericiate it -
________
Iolite Vaporizer Review


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

In the Am 18 dogs are back to run the water blind


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

*Mid Illinois*

Congrats to Lydia! Great job. what's happening at the open and the am?

Sally


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Alright Lydia!!!! Right On Girlfriend!!!!! Congrats!!!!

Angie


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Open results that I got on a bad cell phone connection are

1st Westshore Gunner O/H Jerry Kamphuis

2nd Esprit Made In The Shade 
Owner Gerri Hoddy/ Handler Al Arthur

3rd Mark Smith

4th Ranger O/H Charlie Hines


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

AM 

1st Kate Marvin Baumer

2nd Cori Dave Hemminger

3rd Cody Charlie Hines

4th Nate Jeffery Schuett

RJ Sky Sergio Castineyra

JAMS

Rags Bruce Ahlers

JR Sharon Gierman

Tara Doug Main


Congrats to all it was a pleasure to sit in the chair.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Marv!!! Your having one heck of a summer!!!

Good on You Jeff!!! Keep it up....

Angie


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Damn Marv !!! This is getting to be a habit. Congratulations


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

congrats bruce dave charlie and doug amt places and finishes


keith l
________
Colorado medical marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice job Doug, Glad to see she still has it after the breeding. Hope you you got those pups in some good homes. That was a nice breeding.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> AM
> 
> 1st Kate Marvin Baumer
> 2nd Cori Dave Hemminger
> ...


Congrats to Marv and Dave! Those were the exact Am placements as last weekend at Joliet!

And a BIG Congrats to Jeff! His first AA placement! and you said Nate was running a little off! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

Big Congrats to Marv and Kate!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Marv and Kate - way to get qualified for the 2008 Nationals!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> 3rd Mark Edwards


 :?: :?: :?: 

Pretty good for not even being entered?! 

Mark Smith maybe?

FOM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratys again Marv!

Way to go Kate!

Tim


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Holy Cow!! Congratulations Marv & Pat. Kate is having a great year. Couldn't happen to a better pair.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

FOM said:


> Greg Seddon said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd Mark Edwards
> ...


My Mistake, It is Mark Smith from Louisiana.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > Greg Seddon said:
> ...


Congrats to MARK SMITH...you started the Open with only a handful of dogs against those big dog trucks and finished with three dogs including a third! 8)

Way to go FC AFC Quick & Whiskey!


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks again for all the Congrats.

Thanks to all the Mid Illinois club members and the judges who gave up their weekend so the rest of us could run the field trial.

Marv


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Booty congrats on ya'lls 3rd. Whiskey had a big hunt in the 4th on the big retired.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Franco when are we going to see some letters on that dog  Congrats!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Pretty good for not even being entered?!


Lainee -

My first lab, Justice, took first in thw breed ring for dogs with hunt tests titles, and he wasn't even there! (Mix-up on days) Now that's handsome!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Tom H. said:


> Even is she does shake like a leaf when running Gracie - Sorry Lydia - I couldn't resist - It was nice meeting you saturday and hope that your other halfs am dog did well also -
> 
> 
> Tom H.


Thanks Tom and everyone. Just got home from a business trip to Austin for the week, so I'm finally getting caught up.

I was tickled pink to get both dogs through to the end, and Gracie especially. She is my very first 'competitive' dog, I started her very late once I had stumbled onto the dog games, have made every mistake known to mankind with her (force fetch? whazzat??), with more to come, I'm sure. 

It's her first season running field trials, she did senior hunter last year. So a big leap for her. And me. She's really starting to put it together, and thank goodness, I've managed to stay out of her way - well, most times.

And I'm glad I could provide so much entertainment for a certain marshall at the Qual who ribbed me mercilessly on my caffeinated style of handling..... :lol: 

And yes, Jeff was on cloud nine to get his very first AA placement. 1/2 point down, _____ to go??? :wink: The whole drive home, he'd turn to me about every 30 minutes and say "can you believe it???" with a grin the size of Rhode Island on his face!



Thanks to the Mid-Illinois club - my first time there and everything was great, run very well. Those guys worked their fannies off.


----------

